# Main > News >  tor.com article on maps

## RobA

Thought I'd post this up, "A Literary Love Letter to Maps: _The Writer’s Map_":

https://www.tor.com/2018/11/26/a-lit...e-writers-map/

It is a nice little read.

-Rob A>

----------


## Gidde

I love the end. 

"... in the end, a map of an imaginary land is literally loved into being."

Thanks for posting that gem, Rob  :Smile:

----------

